# Pumpkins in the garden



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

This is almost a gardening question, but since it's pumpkins...
This is the first year we've grown pumpkins and they were volunteer. They sprouted out of the compost - from last year's halloween pumpkins - so that makes them even more special and enchanted I figure! 
The plant is proceeding to take over the south end of the yard and of course we are encouraging it! However, one of it's pumpkins is already very large and orange, it is only August 7! Those of you who have grown pumpkins before - should we be worried about it rotting? Could we do anything even if we were? Do we just leave the ever-increasingly-ripe looking pumpkin on the vine? I've asked my husband to photograph the 'pumpkin that ate our yard', so will post that photo soon! :jol:


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

make sure you rotate it every so often or put something under it so its off the ground, otherwise it could rot


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Ive grown pumpkins in my back yard for a few years and I had the exact same thing happen to me last year. I dont know exactly what to do but what happened to mine last year was that it was huge at this point and would not grow anymore. We kept it on anyway and around september took it off the vine (teenagers) and kept it outside (big mistake) and when we went to carve it my little brother and I almost puked. It was compltly rotten inside. Ive been told that if you have a pumpkin ripe you can cut it and put it in your basement and leve it there for almost a year. I suggest if the vine around it is turning brown that you cut it off anyway and find a place for it in your basement for the next 2 months. just make sure there is something under it not just cold floor but nothing damp. lol i hope that helps not really sure about the situation for myself but that is what i suggest.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

why not ask one of those farmer market places? They can be very helpful sometimes. (Unless you don't stands were you live)


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I think the pumpkin will stay fresh on the vine as long as the vine that it is on stays alive and it doesn't get any damage from pests. Keeping it out of the dirt is probably a good idea if it's possible.

If you do pick it, keep it in a cool, dry place and it will stay relatively fresh for a long time. Temperature extremes or temperature fluctuations will damage the pumpkin.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a very "natural" garden technique. I too have a pumpkin sprouting out back , they have been popping up every year. I go out and look at them and say "good bye, Good luck" and let mother nature handle the rest. needless to say my pumpkins are not very impressive.


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

don't cut it off the vine! Just leave it and it will be fine until it freezes.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

the problem IS it rotting. even still being on the vine. just put some dried grass DRIED!! under neath it, or some hay and youre good to go.

i have a few pumpkins growing, my largest is a jol, id say the size....bigger than an orange, smaller than a big melon. so i guess a small melon size...?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

How do you guys deal with the silvery mold that occurs on the leaves. I guess it's getting to the end of the season for my garden and the leaves have a silvery powder look to them. Any suggestions?


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's a pic of our pumpkin - I keep having _Little Shop of Horrors_ flashbacks! Thanks for all your input guys! :jol:
Our big pumpkin is hidden by the bed it's growing in. I'll have to go out and measure that thing, maybe photograph it!
Please post pics of yours too!

(oh - and see that pile of weathered wood to the right of the picture? That's going to be something - I don't know what; witch shelves, a shack, coffin, boarded up windows....maybe all the above?  )


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> How do you guys deal with the silvery mold that occurs on the leaves. I guess it's getting to the end of the season for my garden and the leaves have a silvery powder look to them. Any suggestions?


ACT FAST:
http://gardenhobbies.com/plantproblems/powderymildew.html


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

http://www.pumpkinnook.com/howto/storage.htm#storage


otherworldly said:


> This is almost a gardening question, but since it's pumpkins...
> This is the first year we've grown pumpkins and they were volunteer. They sprouted out of the compost - from last year's halloween pumpkins - so that makes them even more special and enchanted I figure!
> The plant is proceeding to take over the south end of the yard and of course we are encouraging it! However, one of it's pumpkins is already very large and orange, it is only August 7! Those of you who have grown pumpkins before - should we be worried about it rotting? Could we do anything even if we were? Do we just leave the ever-increasingly-ripe looking pumpkin on the vine? I've asked my husband to photograph the 'pumpkin that ate our yard', so will post that photo soon! :jol:


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ive needed to fungicide my triple treat pumpkin vine for like a month, but im too lazy...and cant drive to a garden place


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx darryl. I appreciate the info. Now to tackle that damn mildew!!!!


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

I just now started to get my first pumpkin, the vine is over 40 feet long with a ton of flowers but no pumpkins until now! Finally!!!!


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks darryl! Great info!


----------

